

Ask HN: what do you use for mobile connection when abroad? - gcb

When you are out of your primary country of residence, what do you do for the ubiquitous data link in your pocket?<p>Are you satisfied just by voice? prepaid card? enable roaming and pay big bucks? or just see who's calling? buy a plan overseas because you go there too frequently? limit yourself to wifi at the hotel?<p>regardless of the country you usually go to, what do you do?
======
brainjuice
Data is very difficult and hard to give a universal answer that is meaningful.
I use a GSM-based phone so I have options with prepaid sim cards and the like
but usually try my best to plan times around known wifi access. This helps too
because my Android phone has wifi calling enabled which seamlessly routes my
usual U.S.-based mobile number to a voip connection over the local wifi AP.

------
timthorn
Get a local prepaid SIM, and divert my home mobile number (via VoIP trunking)
to the new number.

